# CAD Lights Gallon Artisan II



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm planning on buying a Cadlights Gallon Artisan II from Reef Boutique... its cheaper if more than one person buy as shipping will be reduced. Anyone in the market planning on buying relatively soon?

Thanks,
Muneeb


----------



## Muggy (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm interested in getting a 125 gallon artisan ii in white.

I have an 18 gallon cadlight now and it's been great.

I've been finding alot of negative comments about the company. Hit and miss quality and undelivered products. Scared of losing my money and dropping that much coin on something I haven't seen in person yet.

I haven't been able to find a manufacturer that makes a tank that looks as good as cadlight.

Anybody know if they have improved? Is Reef Boutique backing the product on delivery and quality?


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

I also have the 18 g from cadlights that was bought second hand and the lights that came with it were missing the adapter so I ordered one from them and decided I might as well order a second set of lights since the shipping did not seem to increase. I found them helpful and had no issues.


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

I bought a 100G system. The quality is amazing for the price. They made me a black stand that they now sell as an option.

If you don't know the plumbing is metric so any replacements are tough to find. I moved about a year ago and built a fish room. I converted it all over but lost some pipe diameter.

I did replace the skimmer about a year later. It would be great for weeks at a time then randomly overflow.

Shipping was an adventure but I was really happy with the final product. Maybe this has improved since my order almost 2 years ago. I would 100% order again.



Muggy said:


> I'm interested in getting a 125 gallon artisan ii in white.
> 
> I have an 18 gallon cadlight now and it's been great.
> 
> ...


----------



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

*Thanks*

I went ahead and bought from reef boutique... If anyone interested now is a good time as it should get on the same pallet and save on shipping


----------

